
Backwater: RPC Framework for Erlang and Elixir - g-andrade
https://github.com/g-andrade/backwater
======
im_down_w_otp
I'm not sure I understand the point of this. Why wouldn't I just use the
built-in `rpc` module?

What does `backwater` get me that `rpc` doesn't?

~~~
g-andrade
Hi, author here;

\- It doesn't depend on clustering, which is tricky to manage across very
distant geographical regions

\- It allows granular control over which modules and functions get exposed

\- Clients for it can be implemented based on not much beyond 1) HTTP and 2)
external term format support

